# Only one of two videos of Flagstad singing has surfaced



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

'She is vocalizing in her dressing room and goes all the way down to a C3!!!! She is so young, fresh and very lovely here. Like a slender young Norwegian lass fresh from the farm. She said that even as a young singer it was very easy for her lo sing Schubert lieder that lay in the alto range.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> 'She is vocalizing in her dressing room and goes all the way down to a C3!!!! She is so young, fresh and very lovely here. Like a slender young Norwegian lass fresh from the farm. She said that even as a young singer it was very easy for her lo sing Schubert lieder that lay in the alto range.


Not too surprising. It's not uncommon for dramatic soprani to have a solid E3 or even D3. Higher soprani will generally bottom out around F3/G3, perhaps a bit higher for leggieros.


----------

